# beginning of a journey



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I've recently joined these forums as a way of gaining support advice and information whilst myself an dh enter into our journey.
My background is that at the age of 30 I was diagnosed with cancer of the womb and underwent a full hysterectomy.  It was discovered whilst undergoing fertility tests and thankfuly was discovered very early.
I'm a year clear now and am beginning to start to look to our future which we still want to involve children.
Obviously my only choice is surrogacy and adoption.  Idealy I would like to go the surrogacy route.  Although I thought I only had the option of straight surrogacy, through reading posts and whatnot i have realised that I could go for host surrogacy using a donor egg.
Does anyone have experiences of these and would be willing to share them with me?

Thanks


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi

Afraid I can't offer you any advice but we are also beginning our journey down the adoption or surrogacy route so perhaps as advice heads our way we can share it with each other.

Good Luck 

Bethliz


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Bethliz,

Is good to meet someone beginning the process as well.
Sounds like a plan.
Feel free to pm if you want to chat some more and we can offer mutual support!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello T,
you're not alone, I had womb cancer and a total hyst, but had ivf b4 hand and thru surrogacy now have twins 

Feel free to pm me if you want to ask me anything 
Sam


----------

